# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فــوآئد الشـــآي

## mohamed73

*الشاي الأسود*    *× يساعد على منع إنسداد الشرايين القاتل و يعكس عمل الشريان السيئ*   * الذي يِمكن أن يسبب النوبات القلبية والسكتة.*  * × يمنع نمو السرطان ؛ لأنه يحتوي على مواد كيماوية تقلل و توقف*  * خطر الإصابة بسرطان المعدة ، القولون و سرطان الثدي.*  * × يهدئ الالتهابات.* * × يعطل عمل الفيروسات ، ويحيد الجراثيم التي تسبب الإسهال ،* * ذات الرئة ، الالتهابات الجلدية و التهابات المثانة.*    * شاي البابونج*  * × يرفع المناعة و يحارب أعراض الزكام.* * × يخفف التشنجات العضلية و تشنجات الحيض عند النساء.* * × يهدئ الأعصاب.* * × يهدئ المعدة.* * × يقلل الالتهابات.* * × يحسن وظائف الكبد.* * × يخفف ألم الظهر.* * × يساعد على تخفيف ألم المفاصل "الروماتزم".*    * شاي القرفة*  *  × يحسن الدورة الدموية.* * × يخفف أعراض الزكام.* * × يهدئ اضطرابات المعدة.* * × يهدئ اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية.*    * شاي الشمار*  * × يساعد في علاج سوء الهضم مثل المشاكل المعوية الشعور بالامتلاء و انتفاخ البطن.* * × يحارب الزكام في أعلى المنطقة التنفسية.* * × يحفز تدفق الحليب عند المرضعات.*  * × مضاد للتشنج.* * × مدر للصفراء ، مخفف للألم و الحمى و مضاد للميكروبات.*    * شاي الارقطيون الشائك*  *  × مفيد جداً في مكافحة تأثيرات الروماتزم.* * × يعالجِ بعض اضطرابات الكلى.* * × يساعد على تخفيف السعال والتهابات المنطقة الرئوية.*    * شاي جذور الجنسينغ *  * يحسن التفكير.* *يعجل سرعة الاستجابة.* * × يرفع مقاومة الإصابات بالأمراض الفيروسية.* * × يكافح تأثيرات الإجهاد.* * × يحسن الدورة الدموية ويمنع الإصابة بالأمراض.* * × يمنع الإصابة بالسرطان ويقلل من خطر عدة أنواع من السرطان.* * × يساعد جذر الجينسنغ المجفف المصابين بأمراض السكري على التحكم بمستويات السكر.*    * الشاي الأخضر*  *  × يقلل من خطر الإصابة بالسرطانِ.* * × يقلل خطر التعرض للسكتة وأمراض القلب.* * × يقلل من ضغط الدم.* * × يمنع تسوس الأسنان.* * × يمنع الإصابة بالفيروسات.*    * شاي الزنجبيل*  *  × يخفف من الشعور بالغثيان.* * × يخفف من دوار البحر.* * × يساعد في عمليات الهضم.* * × يحارب الالتهاب.* * × يقلل من الشعور بالدوخة.* * × يقلل من انتفاخ البطن.* * × يسيطر على الألم المزمن.* * × يخفف من ألم أوجاع العضلات والتهابات المفاصل الروماتزمي.* * × يقلل من أعراض الزكام العادي ، الحساسية وأعراض صعوبة التنفس.*    * شاي الخبيزة*  *  × يخفض ضغط الدم.* * × جيد لتخفيض الكولسترول العالي.* * × يقوي نظام المناعة كما أنه غني بفيتامين ج.*    * شاي عرق السوس*  *  × يسرع شفاء قرحة المعدة .* * × يساعد في تسكين التهابات الكبد الفيروسية.* * × يحارب الدمامل.* * × يحارب الإسهال الشديد.* * × يعالج الصداع.* * × يتغلب على العطش المفرط.* * × يعالج التهاب الحنجرة.*    * شاي النعناع [glow=003300]* * × يعالج تهيج الأمعاء.* *× يخفف الشعور بالغثيان والقيء.* * × يسيطر على انتفاخ البطن.* * × يحسن الهضم ويخفض الحموضة.*  * × يذوب حصى المرارة.* * × يخفف من انتشار قروح الهربس.* * × يحارب رائحة الفم الكريهة.* * × يسيطر على أوجاع العضلات والألم المزمن.* * × يزيل الاحتقان ويساعد على علاج السعال.*  * × يسيطر على الربو المعتدل.* * × يحارب الإجهاد.*    * شاي كوز الورد*  *  × يقوي المعدة.* * × يحارب الإسهال.* * × يحارب الزحار الدسنطاريا.* * × يساعد في الشفاء من السعال وبصق الدم.* * × يساعد في علاج اضطرابات الصدر.* * × يساعد على تفتيت الحصى وتخفيف المغص.*    *  *  * شاي أكليل الجبل - روزماري*  *  × يحارب الصداع والحمى.* * × يستعمل لعلاج الصرع.* * × ينظم دورة الدم.* * × يستعمل لمحاربة الروماتزم.* * × يساعد على تحسين الذاكرة.*     * شاي الميرامية*  * × يعالج حالة هذيان الحمى ويهدئ الأمراض العصبية.* * × مقوي للمعدة وللجهاز العصبي.* * × مفيد في حمى التيفوئيد.* * × مفيد في علاج مشاكل الكبد والكلى.* * × يحارب نزيف الرئتين أو المعدة.* * × يستعمل لمحاربة الزكام والتهاب الحنجرة والخناق والحصبة.* * × يستعمل لتخفيف الآلام المفاصل.* * × يستعمل كدواء لعلاج التهاب الحنجرة وقروح الفم.*       *  *  * شاي الزعتر*  * *   *× يستعمل كغسول للفم لعلاج التهاب الحنجرة أو اللثة.* * × يخفف ألم الروماتزم.* * × يقلل من انتفاخ البطن الشديد.* * × يحارب الصداع.*

----------

